

What's in the Apple A4 - timthorn
http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2010/1/27/apple-a4-soc-unveiled---its-an-arm-cpu-and-the-gpu!.aspx

======
timthorn
Both first A9 and first Mali GPU I've seen in the wild.

